# IBS AWARENESS MONTH EVENT - Teleconference with Dr. Timothy Meakin April 20, 2007



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS AWARENESS MONTH EVENTPresenting a special teleconference session with Dr Timothy Meakin, B.Sc., M.D., FRNZCGP from Meracol to discuss treatments for IBS.What: Teleconference hosted by Dr. Timothy MeakinWhen: Friday April 20, 2007, 8-9pm ESTTeleconference number: 1-866-866-2244, International callers 1-404-260-1415.(phones will open at 7:55pm EST)Access code *#5638497* then press # keyFormat: Question and Answer session moderated by Jeffrey Roberts, Founder IBS Self Help and Support GroupDr Meakin is in family practice in Auckland, New Zealand. Nine years ago he was invited to trial Meracol, the active ingredient in IBASCOL AdvancedÂ®. Working with a number of his patients, the results impressed him as to the safety and efficacy of IBSACOL AdvancedÂ® as a new alternative treatment to reduce or eliminate the symptoms of IBS.At his request, Dr. Meakin was later appointed a consultant medical director and subsequently took an interest in the company. He continues to use IBSACOL AdvancedÂ® in his New Zealand Clinic.His teleconference will offer member a chance to benefit from his clinical experience for successfully treating IBS and its various associated symptoms.Sponsored by Meracol and Solace Nutrition makers of IBSACOL AdvancedÂ®


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is a reminder about the teleconference on Friday April 20 at 8pm EST.If you are planning to attend this teleconference could you please PM or send me email with RSVP in the Subject line.Jeffibsbb###ibsgroup.org


----------



## 16487 (Mar 28, 2005)

Is this for IBS-C or D?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It will be a generic question and answer session not specific to IBS-C or D.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The sponsor of the event, Solace Nutrition makers of IBSACOL AdvancedÂ®, has informed us that they will be announcing during the teleconference, a special offer for callers who join the call.Thank you to those that have already RSVP'ed for the call.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks to all for participating in the call tonight with Dr. Meakin and sponsored by Meracol and Solace Nutrition makers of IBSACOL AdvancedÂ®.For those that missed the URL given for the sponsor, it is http://www.solacenutrition.com/Jeff


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Jeff for providing this conference, and to Dr. Meakin - I will be passing on the info regarding use with microscopic colitis - very informative!


----------

